# that's it for this season



## fishhog (Oct 28, 2007)

Well guys Jr and I packed it in for the year and are not happy about it. There is allways next year though.
We will be checking in from time to time and looking for your pic post so keep them coming so we don't for get what a fish look like.
Thank Jim for the great contest and such. We realy enjoyed them and look forward to more next year.
see you all later,


Fishhog Sr. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool! my good man,
Check in from time to time and You can "fish" through the other members pictures like I do. The site will be here and there will be some exciting things happening over the holidays and Cold winter days :wink: 

Say hi to Jr also,

Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2007)

I will be here to help you through the winter. While my FW fishing slows I do at least two winter offshore "ice" trips for Sea Bass and Taug. Of course, there is also fall and spring stripers as well  

Here is a look back at last winter:






_Note the date_


Look forward to seeing you on the board all winter.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 28, 2007)

January on the open water! :shock: Not this guy :shock: . I had enough of that when I was in the Navy........and I _had_ to go, lol.


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2007)

Hardcore! =D>


----------



## shamoo (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr. fishhog Sr. have a safe winter and we'll catch ya in the spring, but I got a feeling we;ll be hearing from you before that, eagh?


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought the walleye, muskie, and pike thing was just heating up in Canada this time of year. Whats the deal?


----------



## fishhog (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Fish it is but with my son it is hard to go out when it is cold, and besides bass is where it is at. Right?

Fishhog Sr.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 2, 2007)

fishhog said:


> but with my son it is hard to go out when it is cold, and besides bass is where it is at.



All the more reason to move to Florida Sr. I could barly take the jersey winters, I cant even imagine how cold an Ontario winter would be.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 2, 2007)

Well now that Fishhog Jr. can't fish, maybe I won't get embarassed as much by the fish he can catch! Sorry to hear that y'all can't fish for a while


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 2, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> fishhog said:
> 
> 
> > but with my son it is hard to go out when it is cold, and besides bass is where it is at.
> ...




Just be sure and have plenty of plywood!!! I lived near Pompano Beach and realized plywood was my best friend. Or should I say my homes windows and safety.

fishnfever


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 2, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > fishhog said:
> ...



We dont need no stinkin' plywood!!!! We rent lol


----------

